# Removing glue residue from concrete



## mario8402 (Apr 15, 2010)

I removed hardwood floors in my new house that were glued down and it left some glue behind. Any tips/tricks/tools to make removing this easier?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Adhesive remover and a pole scrapper.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

wallpaper steamer and scrape it right off. I did this method to remove glue from my bathroom floor. Rented the steamer from Home Depot.


----------



## mario8402 (Apr 15, 2010)

Just realized I never updated this  I ended up using the wallpaper steamer recommended above. It work but it took foreverrrrr. About 2.5 FULL days and nights to get it up from this small area. 12"x12" at a time ... :|


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

What did you replace it with?


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Pale,

look at the wood grain tiles, that have come way down in price and the sizes have gone up.

Looking at going back with it after this flood and loosing 900 sqft of hard wood plus 400 sqft of carpet.

John


----------

